# pic's of my 55G



## Fish Finder (Mar 25, 2005)

enjoy


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

looks nice, what in that criter cage?


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

looks like an octopus


----------



## Fish Finder (Mar 25, 2005)

henry 79 said:


> looks nice, what in that criter cage?
> [snapback]1131558[/snapback]​





hyphen said:


> looks like an octopus
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

